# Bigger battery for brute



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Does anybody know of a bigger battery I can use in my brute? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

There was someone talking about this about a month or two ago but I don't remember what they said lol.I installed a second smaller battery behind my taillight fits perfect the bracket I had was L shaped so I drilled two holes and bolted to the subframe.The stock battery has 12ah and the smaller one is 8ah so now I got 20ah worked will just hook positive to positive and neg.to neg.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Lol alright thanx, I might give it a shot and see what its workin with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Would an Odysse battery work?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mater750 said:


> Would an Odysse battery work?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I sent them an email asking if they had one that would fit the Brute. Nothing yet but I'll let you know.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Alright thanx a bunch. Would be nice to have enough juice to run winch, rad fan, all lights, and prob fan for oil cooler

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mater750 said:


> Alright thanx a bunch. Would be nice to have enough juice to run winch, rad fan, all lights, and prob fan for oil cooler
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Remember the charging system can only handle about 9 more amps total so even though you have more storage, the supply to re-fill it is the same. Can only takeout more then you are putting in for so long. There are some higher output stators & charging systems you can buy though.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Know of where about I could look for them parts as far as price wise?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mater750 said:


> Know of where about I could look for them parts as far as price wise?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Google Mr. Stator.


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Ok will do, thanx for the info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i installed anotheroem battery in tail section ,running 2 12ah batts,like said above about the charging system ,but it sure helps


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

Ever herd of anyone using a "shorai" battery? Foud it online and its a lithium-ion battery thats a 12v and has 315 cca but its a little pricey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

rmax said:


> i installed anotheroem battery in tail section ,running 2 12ah batts,like said above about the charging system ,but it sure helps


Yes it helps a lot....


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

mater750 said:


> Ever herd of anyone using a "shorai" battery? Foud it online and its a lithium-ion battery thats a 12v and has 315 cca but its a little pricey
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I love my shorai battery for my brute. I am running lots of LEDs and my radio at full blast most of the time and it powers it VERY Well...the downside is you have to buy the shoai charger for it which is like 80 bucks, but their stuff is TOP notch quality and I notice a huge difference w/starter reliability. It has so much punch to it and never slow drains. and comes with a 5 yr warranty


----------

